# Voigtländer camera



## Luminosity (Jun 1, 2004)

My mums great aunt gave her an old german Voigtländer camera , complete with original brown leather case , a few years ago. It is a slide camera ( just going off what shes told me ) and theres slides in there undeveloped.She was told by a camera store that developing them would cost about ( AUD ) $ 5 a slide.
She basically wants to get some more info regarding this camera , if it is regarded as a 'good ' camera and if it is worth keeping/learning how to use etc.Any info about this camera would be appreciated.
Cheers 

P.S If it helps , the camera has Color-Skopar 1:3.5/50 written around the lens .. also written on it is Prontor-SVS.


----------



## markc (Jun 1, 2004)

$5 a slide? Whoah. Try someplace else. I believe that the camera is just a basic 35mm. You can run either negative or slide film through it. I've never heard of one that can only do one or the other, as the film has the same physical dimensions.

Color-Skopar is the lens, and Prontor-SVS is the shutter. Do you see another model number anywhere else on the camera, like on the bottom?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 1, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> My mums great aunt gave her an old german Voigtländer camera , complete with original brown leather case , a few years ago. It is a slide camera ( just going off what shes told me ) and theres slides in there undeveloped.She was told by a camera store that developing them would cost about ( AUD ) $ 5 a slide.
> She basically wants to get some more info regarding this camera , if it is regarded as a 'good ' camera and if it is worth keeping/learning how to use etc.Any info about this camera would be appreciated.
> Cheers
> 
> P.S If it helps , the camera has Color-Skopar 1:3.5/50 written around the lens .. also written on it is Prontor-SVS.



Hmm...  Voigtlanders are known to have great lenses especially for slides.  Having had a few in my collection I can safely say that I liked all of them when it came to sharpness and color rendition.  Your 35mm camera, based on the lens/shutter combo, could be one of these:

Vito II (sideways fold out lens)
Vito B (no rangefinder or meter)

Can you describe your camera more in detail, as to markings on its body, type of lens (i.e. fold out or fixed), presence of rangefinder, lever for film advance?  Thanks.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't know why the slides would cost so much unless it's not E6 or K14 processing.

You can use any color or BW 35mm film in this camera.    

I believe that the Skopar is top of the line for Voigtlander.

I say use it.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks guys for the helpful info so far  ! I'm gonna pass it on to my mum as she wants to get into photography ... once she learns more about this camera , she will dive in. I am still learning as far as cameras go  so the "its a slide camera " is a bit of a blonde-combined-with-camera-novice comment   
Lol 
She almost ran outta the store after they quoted $ 5 each slide , for developing. So its safe to say she's gonna go elsewhere.
I'm really interested in seein what she comes up with from using it.
I dont actually HAVE the camera in question in my hot little hands in order to glean more info off it. So I just googled Voigtlanders and this Voigtlander is VERY much like hers  , if memory serves correct. I dont , however , recall seeing that particular wording on the top of the camera ( ie. the trademark with the DR or whatever that is ).
Yet this is the closest I've seen , so far , to the one she has. 








Cheers


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 2, 2004)

> I dont actually HAVE the camera in question in my hot little hands in order to glean more info off it. So I just googled Voigtlanders and this Voigtlander is VERY much like hers , if memory serves correct. I dont , however , recall seeing that particular wording on the top of the camera ( ie. the trademark with the DR or whatever that is ).



It's a *Vito B*.  I know the camera very well, I had three of them at one time.  Excellent lens!  I'd love to have this lens quality on today's cameras.

Value wise, I'd say anywhere between $75 and $100 US Dollars, depending on the condition and willingness of the buyer.    

But I'd keep it if I were you.   

Shoot some B/W with it, you'll be amazed at the quality of negatives.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a Vito B also.  It's a great little camera.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok I relayed your info back to my mum and she said "thank ya guys " ! 
Shes gonna set about learning how to use it and I'ma hassle her to do some B&W shots  
I misunderstood her also with the $ 5 re. developing each slide etc ... the guy at the store was quoting her $ 5 to make each slide into an actual  photograph ..... does that seem right ?


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok I relayed your info back to my mum and she said "thank ya guys " ! 
Shes gonna set about learning how to use it and I'ma hassle her to do some B&W shots  
I misunderstood her also with the $ 5 re. developing each slide etc ... the guy at the store was quoting her $ 5 to make each slide into an actual  photograph ..... does that seem right ?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 14, 2004)

I dont know what the exchange rate is, but it seem to me that cost are very low in the US, proof quality 4x6 print go for less that 50 cents each, $1 would be alot IMO


----------

